# Deralier Overdrive - noise



## taxfree (Dec 12, 2019)

I built the Deralier Overdrive and I think it has more noise than expected. It's more than a fuzz face or a zendrive, even with the pedal turned on alone directly on the amp. All Tayda components. Any suggestion?


----------



## zgrav (Dec 12, 2019)

Not really enough information there for folks to offer any assistance.  I suggest you go into more detail about the noise -- do you hear it only when the pedal is engaged?  Does the noise amount change when you turn the knobs?  Have you tried the pedal using a different power supply?  Did you substitute any part values in the build? 

And also post clear pictures of both sides of the PCB at enough resoultion to check the values on your components.


----------



## taxfree (Dec 13, 2019)

[CITAÇÃO = "zgrav, post: 13913, membro: 17"]
Não há informações suficientes para que as pessoas ofereçam assistência. Sugiro que você entre em mais detalhes sobre o ruído - você ouve apenas quando o pedal está acionado? A quantidade de ruído muda quando você gira os botões? Você já experimentou o pedal usando uma fonte de alimentação diferente? Você substituiu algum valor de peça na construção?

E também publique imagens nítidas de ambos os lados da placa de circuito impresso com resoultion suficiente para verificar os valores em seus componentes.
[/CITAR]
Fornecerei essas informações o mais rápido possível. Obrigado!


----------



## taxfree (Dec 17, 2019)

some internal pictures of the pedal.


----------



## taxfree (Dec 19, 2019)

I will provide this information as soon as possible. Thank you!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 21, 2019)

Willikers!  Those are some big-ass caps!  16V for C23 and 6V for C24 would have been fine unless you plan to run this on 18V.  Pix are not great, we _might _be able to work with them. Does the noise change when you turn the GAIN knob? Does the noise go away when you unplug your guitar from the pedal? Would you describe the noise as hiss, hum or squeal?


----------

